# Can this DX be fixed?



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

My husband stepped on it. The external glass is fine, no cracks. The on-screen display, however, looks like this:









Is there anything I can do, or is it just hosed?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## skelente (Oct 21, 2011)

While the LCD screen itself is damaged, the phone itself should be fine. If the rest of the screen works and responds to your touch input your _could_ still use it as is but I'd recommend against that, really it'll only get worse the more you use it. Depending on your city, there are some shops that offer phone repairs (for instance, a lot of the Cricket stores here also double up and offer phone repair services) so if you have a local store, you could definitely do that. It might be a bit expensive, but if you're not comfortable digging around your phone it's a much safer option. If you are comfortable with messing with your phone, then you could order a replacement screen and replace it yourself. If you do want to go this route, I'd recommend going through repairuniverse.com. They have a lot of different parts for a ton of different phones and their LCD screens also come with a prying tool that make taking the phone apart very simple. They also offer up guides and videos to show you everything you need. For this I believe you'll need to order the LCD screen and then you'll need to have a torx t3 and t5 screw drivers. If you have the screwdrivers already it should be like ~$50 plus shipping.

Or, you could just wipe it and sell it out on ebay.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

$50 is quite high, I got the display and a screw driver set for just uner $30 from amazon(with free shipping from prime) just a couple weeks ago when a bunch of dead pixles randomly showed up and started to grow.

These are the links- http://www.amazon.com/Screen-Display-Motorola-MB810-MB-810/dp/B00524N33K/ref=cm_cr-mr-title
http://www.amazon.com/Repair-Precision-Driver-Plying-Motorola/dp/B00111K6WE/ref=pd_cp_hi_0

I actually also bought a nicer screw driver with interchangeable bits for 25 cents more than that one but I was told I only needed a t5 bit(and couldn't get to the t3 screws to see them without it) at first but it was right at $30 with the right two.


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you both for the suggestions! I ordered the parts from amazon and will mess around with it this weekend. Any good video guides that you could suggest would also be much appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## skelente (Oct 21, 2011)

BigMamaSci said:


> Thank you both for the suggestions! I ordered the parts from amazon and will mess around with it this weekend. Any good video guides that you could suggest would also be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


The repair universe video is pretty good. Otherwise you can just search on youtube


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks to your suggestions, my DX is now back in action. Thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction! Only trouble I had was popping the antenna connection back on, but I figured it out.

This was my first attempt at electronics repair, so I'm proud of myself  Thanks again!


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Bummer.. I just broke my screen too







haha, I don't even think its worth replacing it. Just back everything up, get a new one and restore. You may be able to find a replacement screen on eBay if you want to tear it apart. I got my 4 year old a new iPod screen for 10 bucks.


----------

